# Difference between cream and apricot?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This page as some nice photos and explanations of the differences, including the genetic component in breeding. 

POODLE COAT COLORS: RED, APRICOT & CREAM


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A cream will generally look almost white over most of the body but have some pigment on ears, TK and tail. An apricot will tend to have color all over which may be darker on ears, TK and tail. A cream puppy may look apricot and an apricot puppy may look red. Both tend to lighten as they grow up to varying degrees.

Post a picture of your puppy and we should be able to help you.


----------



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry for the late response I'm about to post a picture but idk if it will be good enough. He is a year and a half and his ears are darker like brown I guess and he does have a line that's a bit darker from like his neck to his tail.


----------



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

If you need more pictures please let me know  thank you very much!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Molly who is a very light Apricot with the apricot dorsal stripe,(it is very light, but it is there!) standing next to a Cream! Molly's ears as a pup were very dark but now at 6, they are only dark at the base of the ear hair..............the apricot 'dorsal stripe' is the big difference between a cream and an apricot!


----------



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

Awww I love them! I'm sure mine is an apricot then. It's hard to tell on the picture but when we cut his hair it seems darker.


----------

